# Which side does adapters go on?



## TheNasty0ne (Sep 2, 2008)

Red goes on passenger?? White on driverside??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skank_Ass_Bryan_@Oct 20 2008, 06:29 PM~11924009
> *Red goes on passenger?? White on driverside??
> *


if your car is left handed driver like most US cars are  red is passenger side and white is driver side.

ONE STOP WIRE WHEEL SHOP


----------



## TheNasty0ne (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks I put them on right then lol

I was driving around around worried about the wheels flying off


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 20 2008, 06:33 PM~11924065
> *if your car is left handed driver like most US cars are  red is passenger side and white is driver side.
> 
> ONE STOP WIRE WHEEL SHOP
> *



Make sure you check your spinners every know and then

if you need some tools check out our online store

OG RIMS DIRECT. COM


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

i dont know colors...tighten towards the rear of the car


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

"Red right, red right" Don't go putting them on the drivers side or your wheels will fly off.


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sjcstllo0612_@Oct 21 2008, 12:00 AM~11925234
> *"Red right, red right" Don't go putting them on the drivers side or your wheels will fly off.
> *


easiest way to remember it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skank_Ass_Bryan_@Oct 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11924009
> *Red goes on passenger?? White on driverside??
> *


if you have to ask.dont put spokes on your shit. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TheNasty0ne (Sep 2, 2008)

I know what way they go I'm just a paniced out foo... Always need to make sure a million percent always hear about wheels flying off if that would happen to me I'd cry haha. I always ask twice before doing anything even if I know already


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 20 2008, 09:11 PM~11926011
> *if you have to ask.dont put spokes on your shit. :0  :biggrin:
> *


its alwas better to ask, what if he was driveing next to you on the freeway and didnt ask :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Heres a tip; DONT use the long lugs! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 21 2008, 02:15 AM~11926779
> *its alwas better to ask, what if he was driveing next to you on the freeway and didnt ask  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
good point.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sjcstllo0612_@Oct 20 2008, 09:00 PM~11925234
> *"Red right, red right"
> *


Yup. That's what Jim Craig always said.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

I was told "Right is wrong" (as in the right side tightens the wrong way) If you chrome or paint your adaptors, the "L" or "R" markers may not be visible. 

Dont forget to use a torque wrench to tighten the lug nuts. DO NOT use in impact gun. The metal on the outter edge of the adaptor where the lug nuts pass through is quite thin in certain areas, and you can crack them, leading to failure.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Oct 20 2008, 10:14 PM~11924645
> *i dont know colors...tighten towards the rear of the car
> *


x2 Forget colors. Just make sure they tighten toward the rear of the car.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11938236
> *x2 Forget colors.  Just make sure they tighten toward the rear of the car.
> *


x3  

It's pure logic. If you tighten them towards the rear of the car, that means they'll tighten when driving forward


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 22 2008, 10:52 AM~11938372
> *x3
> 
> It's pure logic. If you tighten them towards the rear of the car, that means they'll tighten when driving forward
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 20 2008, 07:42 PM~11924191
> *Make sure you check your spinners every know and then
> 
> if you need some tools check out our online store
> ...



That is the biggest mistake people make...

Not checking them.... gotta give em a smack every now and then.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Oct 23 2008, 09:36 AM~11949954
> *That is the biggest mistake people make...
> 
> Not checking them.... gotta give em a smack every now and then.
> *


If they're installed properly, they shouldn't need any re-tightening. I've been rolling spokes on all my cars daily, on long highway trips, etc. and never had a problem. 

Install, check, drive, check, done.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

this is what happens when you put them on the wrong way


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Oct 25 2008, 09:07 PM~11973526
> *this is what happens when you put them on the wrong way
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skank_Ass_Bryan_@Oct 20 2008, 11:54 PM~11926594
> *I know what way they go I'm just a paniced out foo...  Always need to make sure a million percent always hear about wheels flying off if that would happen to me I'd cry haha. I always ask twice before doing anything even if I know already
> *


 :uh: what are you, 6?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Oct 25 2008, 09:07 PM~11973526
> *this is what happens when you put them on the wrong way
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 poor guy who was driving




































:cheesy: another tuner destroyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 26 2008, 12:02 PM~11976333
> * :cheesy: another tuner destroyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :0


----------

